# Gaggia New Baby - Filter Holder



## Andy Blyth (Jan 1, 2011)

I've recently purchased a Gaggia New Baby and absolutely love it!!

My question is, the filter holder comes complete with a double pouring spout (sorry if that's not proper terminology), and the instruction manual seems to suggest that the double spout can be removed, but I can't get the thing to come off.

I don't want to force it in case I break it.

Can anyone confirm whether it is supposed to be removable from the filter holder?

Thanks

Andy


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Try warming the basket to expand the whole thing then dip the double spout in cold water which will have a shrinking effect, then try to unscrew. Single spouts are available from Coffee Hit.

Ian


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

OOPs I must have still been asleep when i replied to this. Its the spout that needs to be kept warm so it will release from the portafilter. Expand the spout to make it bigger and contract the portafilter.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

They should be able to be removed. Often a soak in Puly Caff or other machine cleaner will do the trick, to loosen any oils that are sticking it together.

Hot water (as suggested) then grabbing it with a teatowel as it cools should also work

They can be stubborn to remove.


----------



## Andy Blyth (Jan 1, 2011)

Ok, thanks everyone. I'm trying the old hot and cold trick now. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Andy Blyth (Jan 1, 2011)

Still can't get it off I'm afraid. Might try running some olive oil around it and leaving that to work it's magic.................

Well, that didn't work either. I'm starting to think it doesn't come off after all. Although I find the idea of that strange.

Can anyone confirm for definite if it is supposed to be removeable?


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi andy whats it made of brass? whats the age of it date should be stamped under the handle mines an 08 and unscrews

Gaz


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Can you post a picture of the bottom of the portafilter?


----------



## Andy Blyth (Jan 1, 2011)

Gaz, it's chromed brass according to the Gaggia website, but I can't find a date on it.

Glenn, pics below.





































Any further help is very much appreciated.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks for posting the images

Although it should unscrew, unless you need to use a single spout then I'd leave as is.

Soaking in cleaner will remove any oils and give it a really good rinse afterwards.


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

The date is the little circle clock thingy by the handle looks like a 2010, good picture, try soaking in Puly Caff if you really need to remove it see Glenns post the are harder to tighten to the correct place once they're removed

Good luck

Gaz


----------

